# Heated Automatic waterers



## Belgian power (Dec 17, 2010)

I am in the process of building a barn in massachusetts and i am looking into heated waterers..i have read a few different places including on here that nelson waterers are not the way to go does anyone have any input on what brand to use? Also has anyone used solar heated tanks out in their fields?


----------



## Belgian power (Dec 17, 2010)

I also want to add that i have 2 large belgians that will be using this so i want something that is pretty durable.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You might consider investing in automatic heated water trays. They automatically fill back up when the water gets to a certain level; my uncle has them for all of his stalls and pastures on his ranch.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's some crappy pictures of it in the background, they're durable and hold up pretty well.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have had a nelson waterer for 10 yrs and totally trouble free. If they are installed correctly they are good. Not sure why you think they are not the way to go.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I have auto waters in the barn. I shut it off. I had a horse a few years ago colic & die due to dehydration because she wasn't drinking from the auto waters. I use buckets now, or 16 gallon tubs. Both of which come in heated varieties. I think, especially in a stall, it is important to monitor how much your horse is drinking, and you can't do that with auto waters.

That said.... I would love to set up an auto system for our tubs in the fields!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

RitzieAnn said:


> I have auto waters in the barn. I shut it off. I had a horse a few years ago colic & die due to dehydration because she wasn't drinking from the auto waters. I use buckets now, or 16 gallon tubs. Both of which come in heated varieties. I think, especially in a stall, it is important to monitor how much your horse is drinking, and you can't do that with auto waters.
> 
> That said.... I would love to set up an auto system for our tubs in the fields!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine tend to drink more with the auto waterer because its cleaner and fresher. I would have just put a bucket in the horses stall that wasn't drinking. I think you can also get a meter to measure how much they drink.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

we have auto waterers at the barn (not sure what brand but they are black) we have no trouble with horses not drinking, but if there is a new horse or someone is worried they just put a bucket of water in the stall for a couple nights so they have an option. a lot easier than carrying 2 buckets for every horse when there are 40 stalls.


----------

